# My female golden wont ever calm down



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Kristinahysaj said:


> (...)When my parents go to work and i to school we either tie her up at her own house when its raining or we just let her free.. when we come home the whole place is dirty and messy and terrible. When we decide to let her inside the house we have to put some blankets or clothes above the sofas and remove the carpets in the hall. Our whole home has been transformed. It just doesnt feel like home anymore. (...)


I'm not sure if I'm understanding this correctly, but it sounds like your dog is kept outside for a lot of the time and let into the house sometimes. Is that correct?

If so, that is part of your problem. Golden retrievers are incredibly sociable dogs that _need _to be with their humans. If your dog is outside alone for long periods, she's going to be over-excited when she sees you. That is the price you pay if you keep your dog outside for most of the time. The behaviour you describe - jumping, over-excitement - is typical of an outdoor dog.

Second, you never once use the word "training" in your post. Have you done obedience classes (plural) with your dog? Do you take her out and about for walks - not just once or twice a week, but a couple of times a day? Do you play with her - aerobic games like fetch, etc.? If you answer "no" to any of these questions, well, that is another part of your problem. Good dogs don't just happen. Dogs are animals and have to be trained to live in the human world. Goldens are big, boistrous, active dogs that _need _to be trained and that _need _some kind of exercise and mental stimulation. If you want to resolve your problem, training is definitely the way to go. Once she's learned some basic commands - and by "learned", I mean obeying them 100% of the time you give them - you can redirect her behaviour. For example, teach her to sit. Then, each time she jumps on you, you ask her to sit instead. But you can't do that until you've trained the alternative behaviour. In the meantime, you might want to leave a short leash on her, so you can take hold of it and step on it to physically prevent her from jumping up. But that's not a long-term solution; it's just something you can do until you've trained her.

As for the humping, it's not a "phase", it's a training issue once again. The dog you describe is an out-of-control dog that's behaving badly because she can. You need to take charge of her, train her so you're the one calling the shots, not her, and develop some kind of relationship with her.

I'm sorry, but loving your dog just isn't enough. You need to train her and spend time with her as well. Look for a good training school that uses mostly positive methods, with a trainer who teaches humans how to train dogs, and then practise the exercises every day at home. You'll soon see a difference.

Best of luck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Training! She needs training. Dogs do not automatically know how we want them to behave or what we want them to do. We have to teach them. 

If you don't want her to jump on you, teach her to sit or down on command
If she is putting her mouth on you, teach her to pick up a toy instead.
If you don't want her on the furniture, teach her to lay on a dog bed, or get a dog crate for her stay in while you are gone.

She is a teenage dog, she has hit the most active age. She needs direction and training. It also doesn't sound like she gets any exercise. She needs to run, chase a ball or frisbee, go for hikes, every day, to burn off some of her energy so she can calm down.

Where do you live? Board members can help you locate a training club or trainers in your area to help you.


----------



## Kristinahysaj (Feb 13, 2018)

ceegee said:


> Kristinahysaj said:
> 
> 
> > (...)When my parents go to work and i to school we either tie her up at her own house when its raining or we just let her free.. when we come home the whole place is dirty and messy and terrible. When we decide to let her inside the house we have to put some blankets or clothes above the sofas and remove the carpets in the hall. Our whole home has been transformed. It just doesnt feel like home anymore. (...)
> ...


 thank you so much... i must say here in Albania, where i live, there are no dog schools and it is pretty difficult, but I will certainly work on it.. but how can i leave her inside my house when there is nobody there? I mean isnt it a bit idk..i used to leave her inside all the time when she was little, but as she grew up we just decided to leave her outside in the a.m. and inside when we come home..anyways thank you soo much for your time


----------



## Kristinahysaj (Feb 13, 2018)

ceegee said:


> Kristinahysaj said:
> 
> 
> > (...)When my parents go to work and i to school we either tie her up at her own house when its raining or we just let her free.. when we come home the whole place is dirty and messy and terrible. When we decide to let her inside the house we have to put some blankets or clothes above the sofas and remove the carpets in the hall. Our whole home has been transformed. It just doesnt feel like home anymore. (...)
> ...


oh and she is not neutered..we were thinking about getting her to do it as it may calm her even though i know she still needs training and training is a must, thank you again


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Kristinahysaj said:


> oh and she is not neutered..we were thinking about getting her to do it as it may calm her even though i know she still needs training and training is a must, thank you again


Neutering will make no difference whatsoever to her behaviour - none. It won't calm her down.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Training, playing with her and keeping her exercised will help greatly. 

Most people in the US Crate their dogs when they are gone or at work. 
Not sure if they are available where you are. Keeps the puppy/dog safe from getting into things that could hurt her and protects your house and belongings. 

These are examples of dog crates used in the US-

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Pet-Supplies-Dog-Crates-Kennels/zgbs/pet-supplies/2975401011


----------



## Kristinahysaj (Feb 13, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Training, playing with her and keeping her exercised will help greatly.
> 
> Most people in the US Crate their dogs when they are gone or at work.
> Not sure if they are available where you are. Keeps the puppy/dog safe from getting into things that could hurt her and protects your house and belongings.
> ...


 but wont she be bored all the time in a crate?


----------



## Kristinahysaj (Feb 13, 2018)

ceegee said:


> Kristinahysaj said:
> 
> 
> > oh and she is not neutered..we were thinking about getting her to do it as it may calm her even though i know she still needs training and training is a must, thank you again
> ...


But our vet said the opposite...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If there is no training classes or trainers in your area, look up training videos on YouTube. I especially like Kiko Pup videos. The trainer is very good and has videos on just about every subject.

You need to work on training to teach her impulse control, and to teach her to listen to you.

You would need to give her something to occupy her time in the crate, like a good chew bone. Being left outside unsupervised gives her too much freedom to destroy things and make a mess. So does being left inside unsupervised. And she needs more exercise.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

She definately needs training! GR are very smart dogs that train very quickly if done correctly. YouTube videos have alot of info. My dog never went to a class but I spent alot of time training him myself and researching on the internet. How many hrs a day is your dog home alone? I would probably crate it until it was trained. I'm a firm believer no dog should be left alone inside or outside especially a golden more than 8hrs.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Kristinahysaj said:


> But our vet said the opposite...


The behaviors you are describing are not driven by hormones, which is the only thing which will change by neutering her. There are behaviors (such as roaming — looking for a mate) which can be curtailed by neutering, but what you are describing sounds like a lack of structure, not an excess of hormones.


----------



## Kristinahysaj (Feb 13, 2018)

Lambeau0609 said:


> She definately needs training! GR are very smart dogs that train very quickly if done correctly. YouTube videos have alot of info. My dog never went to a class but I spent alot of time training him myself and researching on the internet. How many hrs a day is your dog home alone? I would probably crate it until it was trained. I'm a firm believer no dog should be left alone inside or outside especially a golden more than 8hrs.


i have tried many methods for biting and other things. She does spent 8 hours alone because i do have school and my parents have jobs so there is nothing i can do about that.. she sometimes stays a couple hours more than that even. I hate the situation i hate it but there is nothing i can do about it


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

As many have mention above, this is more a lack of training and lack of exercise issue. As posted above, start checking out the internet for training videos, etc. Being left at home for 8 hours is nothing new for many of us. Most of us have to work, so our dogs are alone. However, the difference is what you do with her when you get home is what will make the difference. Start training with her, play ball, give her a good long, hard walk. A simple walk around the block is not going to be enough exercise for a young dog. She needs to use up the energy she has stored up all day while you are at work. I bet once you start really exercising her, and start with basic commands you will start to see a difference in her. Best of luck to you! Keep us posted.


----------



## Natka81 (Dec 18, 2017)

The are tons of videos on youtube, watch those. Watch videos from many different trainers, not just one, and dog owners. Use what works with your dog.


----------

